# Datenbank mit PHP



## Fridolin (20. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,
ich will eine Datenbank mit PHP abfragen extension_dir ist auf C:/PHP gesetzt das Kommentarzeichen ; vor extension=php_mysql.dll hab ich entfernt PHP läuft als ISAPI unter IIS php_mysql.dll, libmysql.dll und ntwdblib.dll sind im PHP verzeichnis MySql Datenbank und Tabellen sind da 
ich bekomme keine Ausgabe kann mir jemand helfen

lg Fridolin 

das sind die skripte

zweiteseite.php

```
<html>
<head>
<title>4HIA</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor = "#FFCC99" text = "#AABBFF" link = "#AABBFF" vlink = "#DDEEFF" alink = "#AACCDD">
<h1>NAVIGATION</h1>

<hr noshade = "noshade" width = "600" size = "3" align = "center">


<font face = "Castellar" color ="#AABBFF" size = "4">Michael Tomasitz</font></p>
<?php
$db = mysql_connect("localhost", "root", "WieDoofMussManSeinUmSeinPswwortHierStehenZuLassen?");

if(!mysql_db_select("php", $db))
{
die("Datenbank php konnte nicht ausgewählt werden");
}

$result = mysql_db_query("php", "select * from mp3s");
$number = mysql_num_rows($result);

for($i = 0; $i < $number; $i++)
{
$eins = mysql_result($result, $i, "id");
$zwei = mysql_result($result, $i, "name");
$drei = mysql_result($result, $i, "verzeichnis");
echo "<hr noshade = \"noshade\" width = \"600\" size = \"3\" align = \"center\">";
echo "

$eins-$zwei</p>";
}

mysql_close($db);
?>
</body>
<html>
```

ersteseite.htm

```
<html>
<head>
<title>4HIA</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor = "#FFCC99" text = "#AABBFF" link = "#AABBFF" vlink = "#DDEEFF" alink = "#AACCDD">
<h1>LINKS</h1>
<a href = "http://www.php.de" target = zweiteseite align = "left" alt =>PHP SEITE</a>


<font face = "Castellar" color ="#AABBFF" size = "4">Michael Tomasitz</font></p>
</body>
<html>
```

start.htm

```
<hrml>
<head>
<title>4HIA</title>
</head>
<frameset cols = "250,*"> 
<frame src = "ersteseite.htm" name ="ersteseite" scrolling = "no" frameborder ="0"> 
<frame src = "zweiteseite.php" name ="zweiteseite" scrolling = "yes">

<noframes>


Ihr Browser verwendet keine Frames</p>
</noframes>

</frameset>

</html>
```


----------



## DP (20. Mrz 2005)

in einem php-forum wärst du sicherlich besser aufgehoben...


----------



## Student (22. Mrz 2005)

Hi,
versuch mal das hier:

Datei: config.inc.php

```
<?php

   $_config = array();
   
   $_config['host']     = 'localhost';
   $_config['user']     = 'root';
   $_config['password'] = '...';
   $_config['database'] = 'php';
   
?>
```

Datei: test.php

```
<?php

   include_once 'config.inc.php';

   if( !$connection = mysql_connect( $_config['host'], $_config['user'], $_config['password'] ) ) {
      die( 'Verbindung zum Datenbankserver konnte nicht hergestellt werden.' );
   }
   
   if( !mysql_db_select( $_config['database'] , $connection ) ) {
      die( 'Es konnte keine Verbindung zur Datenbank ' . $_config['database'] . ' hergestellt werden.
            <h1>MySQL-Error</h1>' . mysql_error() );
   }
   
   $sql = 'SELECT 
             spalte1,
             spalte2,
             ...,
             spalteX
           FROM
             tabelle';
             
   $res = mysql_query($sql) or die( 'Error[SELECT|...]:
                                     <h1>MySQL-Error</h1>' . mysql_error() . 
                                    '<pre>' . $sql . '</pre>' );

   printf( 'Die Datenbankabfrage lieferte %s Ergebnisse.', mysql_num_rows($res) );

   while( $obj = mysql_fetch_object($res) ) {
       printf( 'Spalte1 = %s 

                Spalte2 = %s 

                ...',
                $obj->spalte1,
                $obj->spalte2 );
   }

?>
```

Da solltest Du eigentlich eine Ausgabe erhalten, wenn Du die SQL-Anweisung und die Konfigurationsdatei anpasst.

Grüße Ben.


----------



## Roar (22. Mrz 2005)

danke für dat passwort 
(ich habs mal rausgemacht)


----------



## Student (22. Mrz 2005)

Nunja. Wenn der Host auf "localhost" und der User auf "root" kann man davon ausgehen, dass das ganze Ding als lokales System auf seiner Kiste läuft.

Grüße Ben.


----------

